# Stealth Archery Stabilizers



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Stealth stabilizers are now available in Lost camo!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Stealth*

Agreed,
This is an excellent hunting stab.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I've jumped on the stealth band wagon, too! Just bought an 8" here on AT and and it works very well, just a little heavy for my bow. Wish I had bought a 4" version instead.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Jerry is a great guy. He let me try the stabilizer on his bow at the range one day, and it felt great. I never thought I would like a heavy stab on my bow, but it held very well.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*stealth*

Heavy is nice when you are shooting a speed bow. It calms it down nice and takes up more of that energy. I shoot a GT-500 and they are a light bow. used to shooting Hoyt which are much heavier. With a stealth and a two counter weights I machined for the riser, my bow weighs 7lbs. Heavy is accurate!


----------



## Johnbear (Jul 30, 2009)

I never thought I would like a heavy stab on my bow, but it held very well. 
So interesting. I like it personally and hope you'll bring us more amazing stuffs.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

With the advent of todays lightweight/fast bows,its never been more important to shoot with a stabilizer with plenty of mass weight!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*stabilzer weights*

they also have a weight kit you can add to it. I think you can make it 15oz total if you wanted.


----------



## curtfishes (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going to put a stealth stab on my 09Bowtech Admiral...60lb limbs max'd to 62lbs.....30in draw length.
What would be your best guess for length?
4in.?
6in.?
8in.?
What about the weight kit? 

....trying to get it right the first time!
thanks to all


----------

